# Can you apply for more than one visa?



## Filylily (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I'm going to Australia with my partner on a WHV ( because it's the quickest one to get) with the hope of getting a 457 visa while there, fingers crossed.

We don't want to have to travel back to Ireland if a visa runs out

But my partner now thinks we should apply for skilled migration visa also before the changes in July. 

So that's my background , my questions are;

1) can we apply for more than one visa at a time? 
2) do we have to be out of Australia to apply for skilled migration?

Is my master plan a spoof?!?!?
Cheers for reading this and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

I don´t think that you can apply for two visas at the same time. Besides WHV has severe restrictions when trying to apply for another visa while in Oz.

If you were to get a 12 month multiple entry ETA which is issued automatically and then applied for another visa then you should be ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Bad advice! 

You can apply for as many visas as you wish. Only you can not use the online system for all of them. You'll have to make paper applications if you have already made an online application.

If you are issued a visa make sure you cancel other pending applications as a new visa being issued cancels the one you hold. You wouldn't want to be granted PR then have a TR cancel it out.

You can apply for a 457 or PR from a WHV and it is the best visa to go to Australia to look for work if you qualify for it. Your only restriction is the 6 months working for one employer whilst on the WHV.
This is because a tourist visa is exactly that, for tourism. You can be turned away at immigration if the boarder security thinks you are seeking to either live in Australia without an appropriate visa or are not there for tourism.

I've seen a recent post elsewhere where a couple went on tourist visas & were turned around at immigration. On return to the UK they managed to find a sponsor & applied for a 457. This was denied becuase little did they know being denied entry also brings a 3 year ban from applying for visas and entering Australia!


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

_shel said:


> Bad advice!
> 
> You can apply for as many visas as you wish. Only you can not use the online system for all of them. You'll have to make paper applications if you have already made an online application.


Do you have a source for your info as on another forum people were saying that after 24 months on a WHV they could not apply for another visa in Oz, had to leave the country and apply from outside?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

That would be because they wanted or was only eligible for, due to not having an employer sponsor, an offshore visa ie 175 or 176 or their WHV had expired hence leaving australia. I don't have a source right now as I'm on my phone! But you will see the visas you can apply for onshore state you must be on a valid visa to apply. Other than those which have preceding TR visas ie 475, student visas etc, So long as the WHV has not expired or been breached it is valid & you can apply.


----------



## Filylily (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for both your replies and I do apologise for this very delayed response.

In the end we applied for the working holiday visa and got it this week.Although we are restricted to 6mts with an employer it's the better option as its cheaper and a good way to see if we suit the country and the country suits us before we commit to anything long term!!

I must say this forum has been really great for getting info and experiences from people.fair play and thanks again.


----------

